# Mobilfunkprovider sind Ansprechpartner für Rechnungen von Drittanbietern



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2015)

> *Mobilfunkbetreiber dürfen bei Rechnungsposten von Drittanbietern nicht mehr auf diesen verweisen. Das stellte das Landgericht Potsdam in einem Verfahren der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gegen E-Plus fest.*
> 
> Netzbetreiber, die ihren Kunden Leistungen von Drittanbietern abrechnen, können sich bei Problemen nicht aus der Veranatwortung stehlen. Das hat das Landgericht Potsdam in einem Verfahren gegen E-Plus entschieden, nachdem die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg geklagt hatte. Der Netzbetreiber darf demnach den Verbrauchern gegenüber nicht behaupten, sie müssten sich mit Forderungen an den Drittanbieter wenden. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig (Az. 2O 340/14).



Weiter hier:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...er-Rechnungen-von-Drittanbietern-3041974.html


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2015)

Wenn das rechtskräftig wird, ist das ein folgenschweres Urteil. Und ich vermute, dass da andere Verfahren gegen andere Provider folgen werden, z.B. gegen Mobilcom Debitel.

Wenn die Provider mal nicht mehr die eigenen Endkunden zwecks Rückerstattung an den "Dienstleister" bzw. ins Nirwana weiterschicken dürfen, dann ist damit m.A.n. die "Masche WAP-Pickpocketing" gestorben.

Denn dann müssen die Provider sich gemäß § 404 BGB wirklich mit den Einwendungen des Schuldners auseinandersetzen. Und wenn sie dann anfangen sollten, irgendwelche "Screenshots" oder "Logdateien" der Abzocker als angebliche "Beweise" zu präsentieren, dann könnten sie selbst mal ganz fix wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug und zur Geldwäsche mit drinhängen. Das werden die vermeiden wollen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Dezember 2015)

Der Tenor und vor allem die Position von E-Plus sind interessant:



			
				E-Plus schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unseren Unterlagen geht hervor, dass wir Sie bereits am 14. Dezember darüber informiert haben, dass Sie sich bitte an den entsprechenden Drittanbieter wenden *möchten*, um eine eventuelle Gutschrift zu erhalten, die vollständigen Kontaktdaten finden sdie auf Ihren Monatsrechnungen. Wir *bitten* Sie daher, den bei uns offenstehenden Betrag von 206,10 € auszugleichen.


Das hat nach Argumentation von E-Plus allen Ernstes keinen verbindlichen Charakter, weil sie möchten ja nur und sie bitten ja nur darum und verweigern deswegen dem Verbraucher auch nicht sein Recht...

Das Landgericht Potsdam stellt dazu fest:


> In dem die Beklagte ihrem Schreiben vom 30.01.2014 den Verbrauchern suggeriert, sie müssten sich mit Einwendungen gegen die Forderungen von Drittanbietern direkt an diese wenden, um eine Gutschrift wegen einer Forderung, die nicht entstanden sein soll, zu erhalten, schneidet sie den Verbrauchern ihr direktes Zugriffsrecht aus § 45h Abs. 3TKG und § 404 BGB ab.



Und das hat eine noch viel größere Dimension, weil diese Täuschung in den Foren der Mobilfunkanbieter der Regel entspricht.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2015)

Das erinnert mich an Amazon. Wenn ich dort einen Garantiefall auslöse (allein in 2015 privat 130 Artikel bestellt) kommt immer zuerst, dass man sich an den Hersteller wenden möge. Optional kann man sich freilich aber auch hilfsweise dem Händler Amazon bedienen und der ersetzt einfach das Gerät oder erstattet den Kaufpreis zurück.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2015)

Erstaunlich ist der hohe Grad an Schmerzfreiheit bei den TK-Providern. Immerhin hat die Telekom das WAP-Pickpocketing weitestgehend eingestellt, ich finde seit dem Jahreswechsel 2014/15 keine Wortmeldungen von betroffenen Telekomkunden mehr. Vodafone scheint ebenfalls deutlich kulanter geworden zu sein. Zwar wird immer noch den Kunden in die Tasche gegriffen. Und anfangs war Vodafone hier äußerst biestig und hat sich ähnlich stur gestellt wie ePlus/O2 und Debitel. Seit einiger Zeit hört man jedoch von Vodafone immer wieder, dass sie zumindest auf einen Beschwerdebrief hin dann doch rückerstatten und sich nicht mehr stur stellen. Immerhin ein Fortschritt. Das Nachsehen haben nur weiterhin diejenigen, die sich nicht informieren und sich nicht wehren.

Aber die Telefonica-Oase und Mottencom-Debiltel - das sind wohl derzeit noch die Retter des innovativen WAP-Pickpocketings. Vielleicht lernen auch die es noch, auf die harte Tour. Evtl. sollte man ihnen die BAFIN ins Haus schicken etc.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Dezember 2015)

Ach, das gibt es auch immer noch bei der Telekom. Und im Hausforum wird auch der gleiche verlogene Mist propagiert:
https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/Vertrag-Rechnung/Abbuchung-Drittanbieter/td-p/1476903



> Die Telekom wird von der Bundesnetzagentur aber dazu gezwungen als Anbieter.





> Den möglicherweise genutzten Content und wie die Buchung zustande kam können wir nicht nachvollziehen und stellen dies lediglich in Rechnung. Ansprechpartner ist hier der jeweilige Anbieter.


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Amazon. Wenn ich dort einen Garantiefall auslöse (allein in 2015 privat 130 Artikel bestellt) kommt immer zuerst, dass man sich an den Hersteller wenden möge. Optional kann man sich freilich aber auch hilfsweise dem Händler Amazon bedienen und der ersetzt einfach das Gerät oder erstattet den Kaufpreis zurück.


Ist aber falsch. Während der Gewährleistung ist der Händler der Ansprechpartner. Der hat sich zu kümmern.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Tut Amazon auch - zumindest in den zwei Fällen die bei mir eintraten


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ach, das gibt es auch immer noch bei der Telekom. Und im Hausforum wird auch der gleiche verlogene Mist propagiert:
> https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/Vertrag-Rechnung/Abbuchung-Drittanbieter/td-p/1476903



Jedenfalls ist aber offensichtlich Schluss mit DIMOCO. 

Aber auch bei der Telekom weiß man nicht immer, was man glauben soll. Denn der oben verlinkte Fall aus August 2015 widerspricht eindeutig den offiziellen Verlautbarungen der Telekom gegenüber einer Anfrage der Webseite inside-handy.de:

http://www.inside-handy.de/magazin/35865-abo-abzocke-handy



> Speziell bei Erotik-Abos habe man den Bestellprozess geändert: Diese können eigenen Aussagen zufolge nur noch über ein Telekom-Infrastrukturelement realisiert werden. Der Kunde werde auf die hauseigene Infrastruktur umgeleitet und muss dort die Buchung eines Abos mit den Button "Zahlungspflichtig bestellen" bestätigen. Nur dann sei die Abrechnung über die Mobilfunkrechnung der Telekom möglich.



Die quatschen es so, wie sie es grad brauchen,

Auch denen gehört BAFIN und Steuerfahndung auf den Hals geschickt.


----------



## Prinzess1 (13 Dezember 2015)

Ich hab jetzt ganz neu gelesen, dass jetzt doch die jeweilige Telefongesellschaft für das Inkasso auch eines strittigen Betrags zuständig ist, und nicht etwa der Drittanbieter.
Kann das echt sein ??


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

@Prinzess1  - hab Deinen Beitrag passend verschoben - oben stehts


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2015)

Die Formulierung ist etwas seltsam. Aber grundsätzlich war es nie anders: Wenn mir jemand eine Rechnung stellt, ist er mir auch Rechenschaft darüber schuldig und muss sich im Zweifelsfall mit den Einwendungen befassen.

Warum soll der TK-Bereich da eine Ausnahme bilden?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du einen aus Deiner Wohnung geklauten Gegenstand bei einem Hehler siehst, dann ist der ja schließlich ebenfalls herausgabepflichtig, und er kann Dich nicht zum Ersatz des Schadens an Ede Klawutnik von den kasachischen Antillen "weiter verweisen".


----------



## passer (16 Dezember 2015)

Es könnte so einfach sein.
Bei Vertragsabschluss eines TK Anschlusses / Handyvertrag muß der Kunde *explizit ankreuzen*, wenn er Abrechnung für Drittanbieter akzeptiert.
Und der TK Anbieter könnte eine Art Prepaid Konto - zu seiner Sicherheit einrichten.
Sonstige Ansprüche blieben ja unbenommen, nur wäre das im Sinne beider Seite, Anbieter Ruf, Kunde, Nervenschonung.


----------



## hcasas1981 (11 Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe eine ähnliche Situation.

My Mobilfunkanbieter berechnete mir für Drittanbieter.

Ich schickte einen Brief für Einspruch und Rückerstattung.

Und sie antwortete, dass ich nach dem dritten Anbieter zu schreiben.

Hat jemand hier einen Musterbrief unter Berufung auf diese neue Regelung? (Obwohl das Urteil noch nicht rechtskräftig ist). Das wäre sehr hilfreich für mich. Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache (ich bin Anfänger in deutscher Sprache). Und es ist sehr schwierig, darüber zu schreiben.

Schließlich, kann in diesen Fällen einfach die Lastschriften zurückbuchen und den Rechnungsbetrag des Mobilfunkservice überweisen?


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2016)

Es gibt da keine "neue Regelung", das macht jeder Provider, wie er mag. Dich an den Drittanbieter zu verweisen ist so ein dümmlicher Schachzug, dem sich der Support deines Providers gern bedient. In Wirklichkeit hat der Provider aber die Forderung mit ihrer Entstehung bereits übertragen bekommen und er macht das Erstinkasso somit aus eigenem Recht. Also, halte dich weiterhin an deinen Provider:



bernhard schrieb:


> Weitere Infos unter
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...


----------



## hcasas1981 (3 Februar 2016)

danke für Ihre Antwort.

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter besteht darauf, dass ich zahlen müssen und dass Reklamationen bezüglich des Vertragsverhältnisses sind daher direkt an den Drittanbieter zu richten.

Sie sagten auch, dass der Beweis der Richtigkeit unserer Rechnung und der Verbindungen ergibt sich aus dem technischen Prüfprotokoll.

Jede Rat über das weitere Vorgehen?

Sollte ich dann direkt der Drittanbieter kontaktieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2016)

hcasas1981 schrieb:


> Sollte ich dann direkt der Drittanbieter kontaktieren?


Es bleibt dabei:


Reducal schrieb:


> Dich an den Drittanbieter zu verweisen ist so ein dümmlicher Schachzug, dem sich der Support deines Providers gern bedient. In Wirklichkeit hat der Provider aber die Forderung mit ihrer Entstehung bereits übertragen bekommen und er macht das Erstinkasso somit aus eigenem Recht. Also, halte dich weiterhin an deinen Provider:


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2016)

hcasas1981 schrieb:


> Sie sagten auch, dass der Beweis der Richtigkeit unserer Rechnung und der Verbindungen ergibt sich aus dem *technischen Prüfprotokoll*.


Na dann sollen die das nach § 45i TKG doch mal vorlegen, bestehe darauf und poste es hier! Das technische Prüfprotokoll kann nur Nachweise über Telekommunikationsdienste aufführen, wie z. B. deine Internetsession. Ein Nachweis über die beanspruchten oder übermittelten Inhalte, kann dort niemals aufgeführt werden, da es dafür keine Speicherung beim Provider gibt. Das Drittanbieterangebot ist kein Telekommunikationsdienst.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2016)

Es ist ein Skandal, dass manche Betreiber/Provider lügen dürfen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Jeder Furz wird in dieser EU und in Deutschland (ohnehin Regulierungs-Musterknabe) reguliert. Doch bestimmte Branchen genießen offenbar lebenslangen Welpenschutz, obwohl sie über das Welpenalter längst herausgewachsen sind.

Es geht eben nur mit konsequenter Drittanbietersperre von Vertragsbeginn an. Dann klappts auch nicht mit der wöchentlichen Pseudo-Abo-Abzocke von z.T. völlig unnützen und idiotischen Anwendungen, die freiwillig kein normal denkender Mensch anklicken würde.


----------



## hcasas1981 (4 Februar 2016)

Dies ist Wahnsinn!!! Ich habe neue Rechnung für die gleiche Abo erhalten, auch wenn der Vertrag mit meinem Mobilfunkanbieter schon vorbei ist.

Es scheint, sie wird mir Kosten eine monatliche Gebühr. Und sie bestehen darauf, dass ich direkt an den Drittanbieter zu richten.

Ihrer Erfahrung nach, wie schlecht kann diese Situation entwickeln?

Ich bin versucht, die dritte Anbieter in Kontakt zu treten, um diesen Wahnsinn zu stoppen. Es mich ärgert, weil es nicht richtig ist. Aber ich weiß nicht, was anderes zu tun.

Oder sollte ich direkt an einen Anwalt gehen?, Was denken Sie?


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2016)

Dem ist IMMER NOCH NICHTS HINZUZUFÜGEN!!



Reducal schrieb:


> Dich an den Drittanbieter zu verweisen ist so ein dümmlicher Schachzug, dem sich der Support deines Providers gern bedient. In Wirklichkeit hat der Provider aber die Forderung mit ihrer Entstehung bereits übertragen bekommen und er macht das Erstinkasso somit aus eigenem Recht. Also, halte dich weiterhin an deinen Provider:


----------



## hcasas1981 (4 Februar 2016)

Welche Behörde überwacht die Mobilfunkanbieter ?

An wen kann ich diesen Situation eskalieren? (e.g. Eine Beschwerde einreichen)


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2016)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...erdeeinreichen/beschwerdeeinreichen-node.html


----------



## hcasas1981 (4 Februar 2016)

Danke !!!, ich werde es versuchen. Weil keine Ahnung was anderes zu tun.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2016)

Der Bundesnetzagentur ist das erklärtermassen völlig egal.

Deren Begründung: es handele sich schließlich nicht um TK-basierte Mehrwertdienste, sondern um reine Drittanbieterleistungen. Daher unterfalle das dem üblichen normalen Vertragsrecht und es habe mit TK-Recht nichts zu tun, folglich sei die BNETZA für die Regulierung hier nicht zuständig.

Unterschlagen wird dabei, dass es sich um eine illegale Umgehung des Gebots der regulierten 0900-Mehrwertdienste laut TKG handelt, und dass die inkorrekte Berechnung solcher Posten in der Telefonrechnung durchaus dem TK-Recht unterfällt, weil dort z.B. auch geregelt ist, dass der Provider bei Beanstandung einer Drittanbieterleistung nicht den Zugang sperren darf. 

Aber das interessiert die BNETZA nicht.

Eher sollte man sich bei dem Bundesamt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht (BAFIN) beschweren. Grund: weder der obskure Dienstleister noch der Provider haben üblicherweise eine Genehmigung zum Betrieb von Zahlungsdiensten.

http://www.bafin.de/DE/Verbraucher/BeschwerdenAnsprechpartner/Ansprechpartner/BaFin/bafin_node.html


----------



## hcasas1981 (4 Februar 2016)

Prima!, Vielen Dank. Gibt es auch eine Agentur für den Schutz des persönlichen Daten? oder ähnliches?
Ich glaube der Mobilfunkanbieter gab meine persönlichen Daten zur Drittanbieter.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2016)

Der zuständige Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte Deines Bundeslandes bzw. des Bundeslandes, in dem Dein Provider seinen Geschäftssitz hat. Zu recherchieren bei Tante Gurgel.

Erhoffe Dir aber nicht zuviel davon. Dein Provider wird selbstverständlich abstreiten, die Daten weitergegeben zu haben. Das Gegenteil kannst Du nicht beweisen, und dann wird der LDSB in den Sessel pupen und nichts machen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Februar 2016)

hcasas1981 schrieb:


> ....habe neue Rechnung für die gleiche Abo erhalten, auch wenn der Vertrag mit meinem Mobilfunkanbieter schon vorbei ist.


 Von wem ist die Rechnung?


----------



## hcasas1981 (8 Februar 2016)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Von wem ist die Rechnung?



Rechnungsdatum ist 02.02.2016 und Vertragsende war 10.01.2016

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was anderes zu tun.

Ich habe zweimal darauf bestanden, und mein Mobilfunkanbieter immer wieder verweist mich auf die Drittanbieter (und Lastschriften von meinem Konto nicht zu stoppen).


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2016)

hcasas1981 schrieb:


> ... (und Lastschriften von meinem Konto nicht zu stoppen).


Wer sagt DAS denn?
Und mit welcher Begründung?

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift#Rechtswidrige_Lastschrift-Abbuchungen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Februar 2016)

Also, dann orakle ich mal - die Rechnung ist von deinem Provider. Schau mal ins Kleingedruckte deines Vertrages. Dort steht nämlich, dass die Nachberechnung von angefallenen Buchungen auch noch nach Vertragsende möglich ist. In deinem Fall bedeutet das, dass die Buchung sicherlich noch einen Abrechnungszeitraum innerhalb der Vertragslaufzeit betrifft.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2016)

Trotzdem kann man eine falsche Buchung durch seine Bank zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2016)

Ich glaube er meint das Sein Mobilfunkanbieter in den Antwortschreiben auf den Drittanbieter verweist und davor warnt zurückzubuchen. Habe ich mal auf nem Antwortschreiben gesehen.

Hindert natürlich nicht zurückzubuchen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hindert natürlich nicht zurückzubuchen.


Vor allem, die können ja zur Strafe nimmer den Anschluss sperren.


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2016)

http://www.lz.de/lippe/kreis_lippe/...y-Nutzer-vor-klammheimlicher-Abo-Abzocke.html


> Verbraucherzentrale warnt Handy-Nutzer vor klammheimlicher Abo-Abzocke
> ...
> *Drittanbietersperre kann schützen *
> Wie und warum das Ganze funktioniert, erläutert die Verbraucherschützerin an einem Beispiel: „Sie sind mit Ihrem Smartphone im Netz unterwegs und sehen sich etwas an. Sie klicken sich durch verschiedene Seiten, durch Menüs oder Werbung und, ohne es zu bemerken, haben Ihnen die Betrüger dann eine Zustimmung zum Abo untergeschoben."
> ...


Drittanbietersprerre *kann* nicht schützen sondern schützt ohne wenn und aber.


> Ein Nachteil des Verfahrens: Bei einer grundsätzlichen Sperrung können auch gewollte Forderungen nicht mehr bezahlt werden: „Dann wäre es zum Beispiel nicht mehr möglich, ein Parkticket oder ähnliches per Telefon zu kaufen",


Quark, hab noch nie von jemanden gehört, der das ernsthaft als Nachteil sähe.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2016)

> „Dann wäre es zum Beispiel nicht mehr möglich, ein Parkticket oder ähnliches per Telefon zu kaufen",...



Von den mir ermittelbaren 6 Anbietern mobiler Parkticketsysteme bucht nur 1 Anbieter über die Telefonrechnung ab. Der Rest rechnet über Bankeinzug oder Prepaid ab.
Das bedeutet: selbst mit einer Drittanbietersperre sind die meisten dieser Dienste (das gilt auch für Fahrscheine im ÖPNV) nach wie vor ungehindert zu nutzen.

Es gibt also nichts, was man verpassen würde.


----------



## Möppeli (7 September 2016)

Hallo. 
Habe mich hier zwar schon ein bisschen durchgelesen habe aber nirgendwo ermtwas mit New Money gelesen und weiß nun nicht ob wir das gleiche anwenden könne zum Kündigen.

Mein Vater hat jetzt schon so mal dieses SMS bekommen 
"Es wurden 4,99€ für die Nutzung des Dienstes New Money berechnet. Bei inhaltl. Fragen können Sie sich auch direkt an den Partner wenden. Eplus"

Er hat eine Prepaid Karte.
Könnt ihr uns bitte helfen dies zu kündigen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2016)

Guxu hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Und gewendet wird sich immer an den der die Hand im Geldbeutel hat und nicht an irgendwelche Briefkästen


----------



## Bonny (1 Mai 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Weiter hier:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...er-Rechnungen-von-Drittanbietern-3041974.html


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2017)

heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Netzbetreiber darf demnach den Verbrauchern gegenüber nicht behaupten, sie müssten sich mit Forderungen an den Drittanbieter wenden. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig (Az. 2O 340/14).


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/355352/drittanbieter-e-plus-mobilcom-debitel-und-co.aspx


			
				vhzz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Landgericht Potsdam folgte unserer Ansicht und untersagte es E-Plus mit Urteil (Az. 2 O 340/14) vom 26. November 2015 Verbrauchern gegenüber zu behaupten, dass sie sich für eine Gutschrift an den Drittanbieter wenden müssen. In seinem Urteil stellt das Gericht klar, dass sich der Verbraucher mit seinen Beanstandungen nicht an den Drittanbieter wenden muss, sondern diese gegenüber dem Mobilfunkanbieter geltend machen kann.


Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig


			
				vhzz schrieb:
			
		

> Stand vom Mittwoch, 15. Februar *2017*


----------

